# USB-Maus verliert Verbindung (gelöst)



## Flautze (8. Juni 2017)

*USB-Maus verliert Verbindung (gelöst)*

Moin,
ich habe seit kurzem das Phänomen, dass meine Maus nach ca. 30 Minuten die Verbindung verliert. Das macht sich dann durch diesen Sound bemerkbar (und der Zeiger geht dann nicht mehr).
Bisher hatte ich das Problem nicht, erst seit einigen Tagen.
Der Port geht dann auch nicht mehr. Stecke ich sie dann an einen anderen läuft es ohne Probleme und wird nicht nach 30 Minuten deaktiviert.
Dort jedoch dasselbe Phänomen. PC gestartet, nach ca. 30 Minuten geht die Maus aus.

Hardware
ASrock Z170 OCF (7.40 Bios)
Win 10
i7-6700K
Maus: Steelseries Rival (wie 300).

Hat irgendwer ne Idee womit das zusammen hängen könnte?
- Mainboard-Übertaktung? Eigentlich nicht, lief vorher auch ohne Probleme.
Könnte es eventuell mit dem Windows Update zusammenhängen ?

Lösung: Kabelbruch. Scheint bei der Maus zumindest kein Einzelfall zu sein


----------



## AMD-FXler (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung*

Hallo Flautze

Möglicherweise machen dir  die Energieeinstellungen Probleme.
Bei mir verabschiedete sich immer in regelmäßigen Abständen  das Keyboard.

In den Energieeinstellungen  nach "USB-Einstellungen" suchen und die Energiesparfunktion deaktivieren.
Vielleicht hilfts  dir.


----------



## Flautze (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung*

Moin,
letztens hatte ich das Problem mal wieder einen Tag nicht. Habe trotzdem die USB-Energiesparfunktion deaktiviert.
Vorhin dann ist die Maus wieder ausgegangen (da meine LED hat seh ich das auch direkt)....
Hat also nicht geholfen.
Könnte das auch von Undervolting/falschen Spannungseinstellungen kommen ? Obwohl ich eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass es so wie es ist okay ist...


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung*

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass sich die Maus bei allen Ports deaktiviert? Bei USB2 und USB3? Direkt am Mainboard und vorne am Gehäuse? Ist das bei der Tastatur auch so? Was passiert, wenn die Maus an einem anderen PC oder Laptop genutzt wird? Maussoftware deinstallieren und testen, ob das Problem immer noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Gast20180430 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung*

Deine Tastatur aber funktioniert tadellos?


----------



## Flautze (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung (gelöst)*

ja, hat tadellos funktioniert. Habe mittlerweile die Lösung gefunden.
Doch Kabelbruch, direkt hinter dem Stecker zum Mainboard. Wenn ich da das Kabel hin und her bewege geht das Licht der Maus an und aus. Zum Glück noch innerhalb der 2 J Gewährleistung, und da AMazon ja meist sehr kulant ist habe ich Hoffnung mein Geld wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung (gelöst)*

Danke für die Rückmeldung  Kabelbruch bei der Maus hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, aber eigentlich hätte man da als erstes drauf tippen können  Man kontrolliert ja auch immer zuerst das Netzwerkkabel^^


----------



## Flautze (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung (gelöst)*

Naja finde ich nicht.
Es ist ja sogar mal ohne Bewegung der Maus passiert.
Pc hochfahren. Währenddessen aus dem Raum und als ich wieder kam, Maus aus.
Und die Stelle wo der Brich iat hat Nie eine Belastung oder Bewegung während die Maus ausfällt.
Daher wundert es mich schon.


----------



## masterX244 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: USB-Maus verliert Verbindung (gelöst)*

Vielleicht doch eine fast unmerkliche Bewegung (da reicht wenn irgendwo ne Vibration vom Rechner am kabel herumzoppelt und da was um nen zehntelmillimeter verschiebt)


----------

